# Re-arranging stock...opinions?



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

So, as I always tend to do, I have gotten frustrated with the amount of fish I have, and have decided to rotate my stock, re-home stock, and purchase some new stock. The goal is to make my life as a fish keeper a bit more easier and allow me to enjoy my fish more. This might get confusing! 

Currently in the 29g Planted (playsand substrate) tank I have:
1 Female Opaline Gourami (RE-HOMING...she is too shy and poops way too much!)
9 Cherry Barbs (5 females, 4 males; 1 male is an albino) (KEEPING ALL)
2 oto (KEEPING, adding to group)
1 female mystery snail (KEEPING)
4 emerald cory (REHOMING ALL CORY!!)
4 albino cory 
1 julii cory
1 habrosus cory
12+ MTS (KEEPING,hoping to add more)
75+ pond snails (KEEPING most... they will be food for my dwarf puppers, thus the reason for the high #)

Currently in the 15g Planted (aquarium sand substrate) tank I have:
1 Male Crowntail Betta (KEEPING)
6 Harlequin Rasbora (KEEPING)
10 Black & Chocolate Kuhli Loaches (REHOMING)
3-5 pond snails (KEEPING... DP food)

OKAY....
So... here is the plans for the tanks, hope to have them re-stocked this way by Wednesday night, assuming my LFS has my Dwarf Puffers in. 

29g:
9 cherry barb
6 harlequin rasbora
1 male crowntail betta
3-4 oto
1 female mystery snail
12+ MTS
75+ Pond Snail

15g:
3-4 Dwarf Puffers
5-20 pond snails
(going to add a few ghost shrimp to see if the snails mind them or eat them)

So... Any thoughts??? 
I'm not really worried about any of the combos of fish, as temps should all be fine, and same for all water parameters (pH, hardness...). Really the only thing new is the DPs and a couple of more otos. The rest are my current fish, just reduced down and combined into the larger tank. And the pond snail population will slowly decrease with the puffers eating them... plus I will be handing over a nice sized batch to my bestie who is also venturing into DPs this coming week with me. 

My betta will be fine... probably be in total heaven. He is very social and enjoys other fish for company.

I have done my research ten fold on the dwarf puffers. My LFS even has their puffers eating frozen foods before selling them... they call them pea puffers though, same thing though, as they also go by Indian Puffer and a few other names. I am aware there are two different species, but both have the same require water parameters and care they just have slightly different colorings. 
So my 15g is heavily planted, the plants have grown out there are 2 cave structures and 2 real grape driftwood logs (small). So except for wrapping foam/sponge over the filter intake, I am ready for them. I am going to do at least 3. Was thinking I might squeeze 4 since its a 15g and set up right. 

My thought is regarding the 29g though... without overstocking, or adding more work to myself... anything I should add fish wise? I am getting rid of the cories for a reason by the way... they always uproot my wisterias, and the bottom feeder food is so much more messy than the flakes and such for the other fish. 

Thanks for reading my fish novel here, LOL. Just looking for any thoughts to make it further appealing to the eye, yet not adding anymore work than it will already be.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> So, as I always tend to do, I have gotten frustrated with the amount of fish I have, and have decided to rotate my stock, re-home stock, and purchase some new stock. The goal is to make my life as a fish keeper a bit more easier and allow me to enjoy my fish more. This might get confusing!
> 
> Currently in the 29g Planted (playsand substrate) tank I have:
> 1 Female Opaline Gourami (RE-HOMING...she is too shy and poops way too much!)
> ...


Why are you getting rid of the Khuli loaches? Wouldn't some of them be nice on the bottom of you 29 gal? I love mine! I have the brown ones, and would love the striped ones. Wish we lived closer. What about the smaller, more peaceful dwarf Gourami as one more fish? I can't think of any other fish that would work and/or that you haven't thought of, I'm sure  The pea puffers are cute, I hope you enjoy them. Sounds like you have a nice set up for them. 

Gwen


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I think your 29 gallon will be fully stocked with what you have listed....9 cherry barbs, 6 Harlequins, the Betta, ottos and a ton of snails. Maybe add a couple more Harlequins.

The pea puffers are cute little guys. Be sure to post some pics once you get everything sorted and rearranged.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I just thought of something - aren't dwarf puffers fin nippers? And with a Betta wouldn't that be too tempting? When I was thinking about getting them, I was going to keep them by themselves. Am I wrong? Since Amanda did lots of research, perhaps I am. 

Gwen


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

You are right Gwen, that is why the puffers will be by themselves in the 15g, and all the other fish will be in the 29g.

As for any kind of gourami with the betta, I am not willing to take that risk. Too many chances for a fight. 

Yeah, I think a few more rasboras is a good idea, thanks. I did want a whiptail catfish for the 29g, but their max water temp is lower than the low end of temps I would have on the 29g, so that idea was scratched. 

As for the reason I want to get rid of the kuhli loaches is because I had the hopes that they would agitate the sand, and go in the sand... mine refuse to. They hide in the 2 caves, but they dont go under the sand, they just brush it around with their front fins looking like a walrus. MTS would do better for me... I might get some, and hope they bury themselves deep enough to avoid the Puffers in the 15g tank.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> You are right Gwen, that is why the puffers will be by themselves in the 15g, and all the other fish will be in the 29g.
> 
> As for any kind of gourami with the betta, I am not willing to take that risk. Too many chances for a fight.
> 
> ...


Oops, you did say that about the pea puffers. Mine loaches don't hide in the sand either, but I figure the thing they do like you describe is some agitation. I also did introduce MTS, but they were so itsy-bitsy, but one day they'll grow up. They do for sure dig in the sand. 

Gwen


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, I love my MTS! I want to get more when I am at the LFS this coming week. I would put them in the 15g, but I would have to do it before the puffers go in the tank so the MTS could bury themselves deep enough.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

the 29 still has room IMO for more fish.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, it probably does, but I kinda want to keep it simple. The only fish other than maybe more rasboras that I would consider is some kind of solo bottom dweller. But then that is why I am getting rid of all my cories... I dont want to deal with the bottom dweller food because it builds up faster than the rare times I have access flaked food reach the bottom. And sand shows food and poop much more than my gravel I use to have did. Of course there is currently so many pond snails it looks like black gravel speckling the walls and decor! LOL They will be eaten soon enough. LOL


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Re-did my tanks!!! I got my dwarf puffers and am in LOVE with them!!!

Current set ups:
29g
1 male crowntail betta
9 cherry barb
6 harlequin rasbora
2 oto
10 black kuhli loach
MTS
Pouch Snails (or pond/bladder... feeders for my puffers either way)

15g
3 dwarf puffer (1 male, 2 females)
Pouch Snails
a few MTS

I also re-did the tanks, planting them both highly. Also got more grape driftwood for the tanks, and in the 15g for the puffers, got a large grass mat with baby tear patches. I will post pics in my albums sometime later this week. 

My puffers are super picky eaters. They love the snails, but out of all the different frozen foods I have offered (bloodworms, tubifex worms, brine shrimp) they will only accept the frozen bloodworms. But thats okay I guess, as my fish in the 29g love getting fed the unwanted frozen foods. 

These puffers are so darn cute!!! And they are doing so well!! They even ate within just an hour of being in the tank!!!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds like my puffers, I tried frozen brine shrimp with them once. It was like they stuck their noses up in the "air" turned and walked or in this case swam away. LoL Frozen bloodworms and snails are all mine will eat. Well with the exception of live blackworms but they don't get those anymore.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> Sounds like my puffers, I tried frozen brine shrimp with them once. It was like they stuck their noses up in the "air" turned and walked or in this case swam away. LoL Frozen bloodworms and snails are all mine will eat. Well with the exception of live blackworms but they don't get those anymore.


Yeah, I thought about live blackworms, but I cant find them anywhere!!
I am using the Hikari Bio-Pure Frozen Bloodworms. They love them, so I will keep giving it to them. I am currently planning on feeding them once a day, I skipped today since they too stubbed their nose at the brine shrimp and tubifex worms. They eat snails when ever they want, I keep the snails stocked in the tank with about 25 of them at any given time... they have even managed to lay eggs. I also have well over 100 in my 29g I pull from as needed for the puffs. 

Mine did the SAME thing with the other frozen food. Any other frozen food you have tried with success? The only others I can think of that I know I can find is krill, mysis shrimp, and daphnia.

I know the brine shrimp doesnt have the nutritional value they need, but I thought they might eat it every once in a while. My fish in my 29g tank is LOVING that the DPs wont eat the other frozen foods! LOL

Any other puffer tips you might have???


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LoL yeah my frozen brine shrimp gets fed to my other tank and they love them. I have not tried any other frozen food with mine. Honestly not sure what I can or can not find in my area. Though I haven't even tried looking for other frozen foods for them. LoL if you have any luck with anything else let me know as it sounds like yours are as picky as mine are.

The live blackworms were nearly impossible for me to find. There is no store that actually sales them. I did however found one store that gets them in to feed their fish. What they didn't eat the guys sold to me. We actually split the cost of the worms together. I would end up with about a 1lb bag of bloodworms! Thats a lot of worms LoL


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow! That is a lot of worms!! I dont know if I would even want to deal with them. I mean, I know you can keep them safely in the fridge for like 3 weeks, but eww... worms near my food? I dont care if they are in a container or not... I just cant deal with that! LOL
To be honest, I cant stand to touch non-flaked or pelleted fish food! I also have to have my best friend come over all the time to do the water changes on my 29g tank since I have so many snails in it. I dont know, I just cant handle touching fish or anything. I know, I am strange! lol 
But yes, next month I will probably pick up some frozen daphnia and see how they like it. I will keep frozen bloodworms on hand for their staple food though. And I will let you know if they eat it. I know Petsmart carries all the frozen foods I have mentioned in their fridge in the fish section, and they are about $5 each, give or take some change.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok thanks, Btw I didn't touch the worms either. LoL i would use a fork to get them out of the container. Also yeah I didn't like the worms in the frig either. they are nasty little worms. I never got them to last 3 weeks either and man oh man when they started dying they stunk!!!!! I hated them little worms but at first thats ALL i could get mine to eat other then snails and I didn't have that many snails on hand LoL


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I am always trying to tell my fish keeping friends that they should have snails even if they dont have puffers to feed them too! LOL But yeah, my snails re-produce faster than the puffers will eat them. But I have 10 kuhli loaches in my 29g, so the smaller snails should disappear slowly. 

Since yours are in a 29g, do you plan on adding anymore to your 4?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Not at the moment. If i add anymore I wouldn't add anymore then just one. Thoughts on that is 5 gallons per fish ( i know there is different thoughts on this but that one seems to have gotten stuck in my head LoL ).Also since these 4 have been the only ones in the tank now for a little bit dunno if they would except another one or not?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds great! So tell me about the grape vine. Are you getting that at Petsmart? In the reptile section? I have grape vines as we have that plant in the yard. I could dry that out and perhaps put that in my tank.

Gwen


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

@Gwen...
I got grape driftwood at Petsmart in the hermit crab section. It is usually $1.50 but is on sale for 99cents right now per pack of 3. I have had to pull two out for one started to get a little fungus, and after boiling it is smelled foul and I refused to put it back in my tank so I threw it out. Another one started to slightly splinter the top layer of bark, and I felt it was unsafe for my fishies so I removed and threw it away as well. But for the most part I have good results with it. 

@Boredomb...
After watching my three together in their 15g, I cant see how any rule other than the 5g per puffer would work. Glad I decided to play it safe and use the 5g rule instead of the other rules I had heard, like the 2.5g per puffer or 5g for the first and 2.5 for each one after...or any other. And I had thoughts my tank might appear empty with only three 1 inch fish, but for me I see them all the time and it doesnt bother me. Your puffers are with ghost shrimp, right? How does that work for them? Were the puffers or ghost shrimp in first? The way my puffs attack snails, I cant imagine how they would be with shrimp.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> @Boredomb...
> Your puffers are with ghost shrimp, right? How does that work for them? Were the puffers or ghost shrimp in first? The way my puffs attack snails, I cant imagine how they would be with shrimp.



Yes well they use to be anyways. I haven't seen it in awhile so not sure if it is still in the tank or not? LoL I will have to check it out and see tomorrow. I don't really like the ghost shrimp that much, I just went with them as they are sooo much cheaper then the rest of the shrimp available in my area. So if the puffers killed it would not be that much of a lose. The puffers were in the tank first though and I can only keep one shrimp in the tank with them at any given time. I don't know why but just one. I originally bought 3 and two died? :???: Then I bought 3 more to have a total of 4 then 3 died. :shock: SO I gave up and I have/had 1 for weeks now.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thinking that's a no go for my puffers lol 5 dead shrimp out 6 is not a success. You can try it with yours, I have heard it all depends on the personality of the puffers. Yours maybe different from mine. Lol


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I will skip the attempt of the ghost shrimp. LOL
My three just seem like they would attack it just for fun, lol. 
My three are doing well, today makes a whole week that I have had them. They have ate so many snails it is ridiculous!
Seriously, they have had to have ate between 30 and 50 snails in one week!! There was about 8 in the tank when I put them in, and every other day I add 10-15 more snails... havent check how many are left from today's snail addition, but prior to it there was only 3 snails I could see. The snails are smarter than I thought, the survivors stay near the water surface and when they manage to see a puffer prior to a strike, they quickly go above the water. LOL
I thought they would eat the shell or bite it, at least on the super tiny young snails, but they dont. They bite and pull the snail out by its head and if it misses a piece of the body it just pecks until it cleans it's "plate". I didnt think I would be able to handle watching them do this, but I find it super neat. 
How often do you feed snails? And do you feed your puffers every day? I am just trying to find a good feeding schedule for these guys and dont want to under or over feed them.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree it is kinda neat watching them suck the snail out of the shell! I usually feed the puffers everyday with the exception of water changing days. Now there are times I forget to soo one week could be every other day. I try not to make that a habit though. As far as snails go umm usually I try to feed them to the puffers atleast once a week. My reasoning on that is my snail population is kinda down right now but is growing fast. So when it gets back up I will probably start feeding them more often. I am not worried about feeding them snails that much because they don't have to have them like other puffers do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I have seen it debated many times on DPs needing the snails for teeth, and now owning my own, I see they dont even bother with the shells, however I'd like to think that its important to keep snails in their diet, they sure seem to enjoy them... and it keeps their natural hunting instincts on. 

I started my snail population with 100-150 when I got the puffers last week, with it growing daily. I also gave one of my friends a handful of snails to grow in her guppy tank for my puffers future feeding needs. I will say I was overly prepared for my puffers, I better have been, as I had been wanting them for 6 months! They are one of the biggest reasons I set up my 15g and got into the planted aquarium. 

I so need to get pics up TODAY/TONIGHT of my puffers and their tank, I also have a video I shot of them. I will make that my task for this evening, on top of changing the cat litter, taking the carpet cleaner to the dinning room and playroom (for my nephew), and cooking dinner. LOL 

The pics can show what a great home these 3 puffers have. There is plush plantage of all real plants from wisteria, water sprite, amazon sword, java fern, baby tears, grass mat, moneywort, brazillian pennywort, and multiple small logs of grape driftwood. Its also on sand, temp kept at 81F, and I am running a Top Fin 20 HOB filter on the tank. The tank was also fully cycled and established for 4 months prior to them going in the tank. And all the snails are home grown to avoid any possible parasites. And my nitrates run around 10ppm for this particular tank, they are a bit higher in my 29g (between 15-20ppm), but that tank is also more heavily stocked, and slightly less planted.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

It sounds like you have a GREAT setup for them! We definitely need pics! 
I also think the snails need to be in their diet just need to get my stock back up. The last time I redid my tank I took out my puffers and put them in my snails tank LoL and not thinking about their "relationship" . The puffers had a feast LoL. So I had to take some out of my 55 gallon tank and start over LoL. I have bunches in that tank but they are hard to find and get out. So unless I just have to I don't bother them.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I figure if I run out of snails, I can always go to any of my 3 LFS and ask for a bag full, they will happily hand them over like they did when they gave my best friend and I a total together of 25 MTS.lol


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pictures!!!*

Okay... here is the best pics of the tank and of any of the 3 puffers in the tank. My camera kind of sucks, so such a small fish is hard to get a good pic of. 
I am working on updating my aquarium log with pics and a video of the puffers in their tank which I will also put on my youtube page (will eventually post it here as well). 
Let me know what you think...


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it looks really good!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Video of puffers...


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Great looking tank Amanda. Looks like you'll have some very happy puffer dudes! I'm slowly building on getting my German Rams; starting first with Cardinal Tetras. Just put them in the tank today and so far they look like they are doing very well. After loosing all my others within 24 hours of putting them in the tank (Petsmart on sale). I broke down and got 5 I added, from a better fish store at $4.99 each. It will take awhile to build a good size school.

:-D
Gwen


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

@Gwen...
I dont know what it is, but every shoaling fish I have ever gotten on sale at Petsmart has died within 24 hours too!!! I think they put them on sale because maybe they have been exposed to a disease or ammonia spike just high enough to kill them sooner. I dont know, its just creepy.
Although my loaches were all 99cents on sale and I have luckily had the same 10 since purchase a couple of months ago *knocks on wood*.
Glad to hear that it is coming along...I cant wait for pics of those rams!!! 
Thanks for the compliments too!!! 
Hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Sad news...
This evening one of my female dwarf puffers died. While I was napping, she got into a fight with my male after I put in some fresh snails (over a dozen), and he bit a chunk out of her face including her upper lip and her forehead. Now I am just down to a m/f pair.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am sorry you lost one of your puffers. They are neat little fish I use to have one and it was neat to watch him eat. Your tank looks really nice.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you very much, Calmwaters.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry Amanda. Sad. 

Gwen


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your lose Amanda


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys and gals, it means a lot. 
The remaining two are doing well.
I knew the fighting could happen between them, but I followed all the rules...
5 gallons per puffer
Plenty of plants, hiding, and interesting places to explore
Frozen bloodworms and live snails, put in the tank in separate areas to ensure they all three had their own feeding space.
I guess my male is just a major butthole. I see him bully the remaining female any time she gets close to a snail or bloodworm if she is withing viewing area of him. Yet, they seem to stay rather close to each other. 
I dont know.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe he just has not relised he will have an endless supply of food and is a piggy that want to keep it for himself. LOL


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Piggy... that should be his name. lol


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Amanda, 
Mine always stay close to each other usually all four of them LoL. At feeding time though mine are alittle different. My girls always seem to out number the male. He is usually the last to get any food. When it comes to food aggressive its my girls that rule LoL. Now my male seems to "harass" them when he is after a female to breed. The other day I found him and a female "stuck" under my driftwood. I don't think they were actually stuck since they manged to get in there. They probably could have gotten out but I picked up the driftwood anyways cause my wife was yelling at me "You smashed my fish! You smashed my fish! Get them out!" LoL I told her I didn't do that all I did was fix my filter. LoL They were both fine so I think that was the case either way it was kinda funny. The fight might not been over the food it might have been the male wanting a little action from the female and she was not willing. I know my male can get a little mean then and nips but it looks more like he is pushing or "kissing" (for a lack of a better word) then nipping. Just a thought.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

It very well could have been a "puffer crime of passion", LOL. I havent seen the puffers interact much more than their chase and nips when food is involved. But that doesnt mean he doesnt try to get some when the lights are out! lol 

Loved your story! Your wife sounds like me! lol I always have my best friend come over and do the heavy maintenance on my tanks as my hubby doesnt know what to do, and I have limitations due to medical issues, and I am always screaming out fears as she moves things around to do what I need her to do! Us gals can be funny like that. 

The remaining two puffers are hanging in there with no issues that I have seen. I do think its about time to consider removal of my grass mat, as the lighting isnt high enough for baby tears. Also need to move the water sprite to a brighter part of the tank. If the grass mat gets removed, I am going to pull all my dwarf SAG and other amazon swords from my 29g tank and put them in the puffers' 15g (the kuhlis in the 29g up-root those plants anyways). 

On feeding the DPs, would you say that feeding every other day is acceptable? I havent set it up as schedule, but I have skipped a day of feeding every 2-4 days.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> On feeding the DPs, would you say that feeding every other day is acceptable? I havent set it up as schedule, but I have skipped a day of feeding every 2-4 days.


Well right wrong or indifferent, I know mine don't get feed every single day. LoL and they seem to be doing just fine. So I would think it would be okay imo.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LoL my wife is very picky about her puffers but she won't mess with the tank at the same time. Mainly because she doesn't know what to do. So that leaves me to fix it. Which is fine I don't mind actually enjoy doing it. Just not soo much when I got a screaming wife in my ear pointing at the tank like it is all my fault. When all I did was take out the filter and put it back LoL. The whole thing was funny cause we had a house full of family members and she freaking out and I am just like yeah whatever they got in there and they can get out but no that wasn't good enough. LoL also she feeds them soo I would have to ask her for sure about the feeding schedule but as I said I know they don't get feed everyday.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate the maintenance part of fish keeping! And my best friend got irritated with me last night when I told her in the coming months I want to break down my 29g and put in black gravel, a giant bubbling volcano, and two big ceramic coconut trees with 2 goldfish...she got mad because just this past May I removed blue gravel and fake plants and decor to redo the 29g to sand and live plants! LOL All that work! That's how I am though, I get bored easily, and frustrated easily with it all. 

I really liked the puffers in the beginning, but lately, not so much. I dont hate them, or have plans on killing them or re-homing them just yet, lol. But I am definitely not in the place of "in love" with them I was the first week or two I had them. It's up in the air on them...will probably keep them because I have put a hell of a lot of work into their tank and just finding them. And when (a few months down the road) when I re-do the 29g, I plan to keep my betta... I will set up my 5g for him in my bedroom, no plans for tank decor, but I know he loves his wisteria plants so it will be a planted tank, he also likes to eat ghost shrimp, so no shrimp at all in his tank, but its acrylic and grows algae like mad, so his two oto buddies will likely stay behind with him. And if I dont do the goldfish thing in the 29g, I will probably venture into freshwater crabs...or try my hand at some brackish crabs (I can figure out brackish water, but am lost to Saltwater...mostly because of all the extra equipment and cost that comes with a Marine tank). 

Glad to hear about the feeding thing with the puffers. I babysit my toddler nephew 45 hours a week for my younger sister who is a single mom. I dont have children and i have medical issues, so I am WORN OUT at the end of a shift watching my nephew, and sometimes I just dont feel like defrosting bloodworms, straining them through a net, sifting them out to separate areas of the tank, then going to the 29g to get a handful of snails and then putting them into different areas of the tank. But I do get a kick out of watching the puffers eat snails. lol 

LOL I am very picky about my tanks too, and I also dont like messing with the tanks! And oh boy, dont let one of my fish touch me on one of the rare occasion I have my hand in the tank... I scream like someone is trying to murder me! I dont know why, I just dont like the idea of a fully aquatic animal touching me, dead or alive! My betta irritates me because he likes to run his fins on my hand like a cat rubbing a leg! And I use to have cories, and one of my albinos always had to head butt my arm if it was in the tank. Most major tank haul overs are done by my best friend, who laughs at my ridiculous fears and childish screams! LOL I mean, I know what I am doing, and can teach others and do it if I HAVE to, but eh, its whatever. lol


----------

